# Self-Education Resource List



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

I was directed to a resource list of sites out that include open courseware materials, free libraries, learning communities, educational tools, etc ...

Not sure how much it will help, but I figured it couldn't hurt to post a link to SelfMadeScholar.com's "Self-Education Resource List


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for this link! I have found lots for my family to check out!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Brilliant, Dean! Thank you!


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Great resources 
Might also do some searches for self-learning, self-taught learning, life university. Also, I think it is Backwoods home forums that has a section for such things.


----------



## rhondajk (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, awesome links!

Rhonda


----------



## BeWise (Feb 21, 2009)

Free Self-Sufficiency E-books 

http://www.nojurisdiction.com/index.php?topic=1801.0


At the bottom of the page there's a link for Faith And Sustainable Technologies. http://www.fastonline.org/

Here's the direct link for their unbelievable source of free online material.

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/CD3WD/INDEX.HTM


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

HOLY HANNAH! BeWise, that stuff is going to take FOREVER to read through. DH thinks we have download limit issues NOW.... wait till next month!


----------

